

A better shell for Android devices - rabino
https://github.com/facebook/fb-adb

======
christop
That's quite the desirable feature list! Some of those bugs are really old.
I'll be interested to try it out and see whether this is stabler than the
official adb version.

I know this is an Android project from Facebook, but are there plans to
contribute this code to AOSP and get it merged upstream?

~~~
christop
Oh, never mind.. having tried it out and looking briefly at the code, it seems
it really only implements the adb shell command — it doesn't implement an adb
server, and all other commands are delegated to the official adb binary. So
there's very little if anything in common with the upstream code.

